# VHI shop : Contact Lens Offer



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

In VHI's online store, if you buy 6 months of contact lenses, you 2 weeks free.

Free delivery too.

[broken link removed]


----------



## sandrat (9 Mar 2009)

stupid contact lenses don't fit my eyes anymore


----------



## Smashbox (10 Mar 2009)

Jeez San... are your eyes on stalks or something!?

Alien woman! 

I wear glasses for driving and stuff but I've never tried CLs, never felt the need to!


----------



## indebtedgal (10 Mar 2009)

i buy my lenses on line from a company based in the channel islands. approx 35 to 40 pounds for a 3 month supply ( i was paying 95 euro here). free p&p and delivery within a week. good customer service too. i have no vested interest in this company. murphys law says i don't have the name of the site to hand but you could google.. also lenscatalogue.co.uk is cheaper than what you'd pay here. i'll find the name of the one i use.


----------



## sandrat (10 Mar 2009)

my eyes changed shape when pregnant


----------



## demoivre (10 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> In VHI's online store, if you buy 6 months of contact lenses, you 2 weeks free.
> 
> Free delivery too.
> 
> [broken link removed]



VHI are charging €80 for 6 months supply of [broken link removed]. I buy the same 6 months supply including delivery for €44.80 from yourlenses[broken link removed] - Very reliable crowd to deal with too.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> my eyes changed shape when pregnant


 



What shape are they now.. triangular?!?!

I had no idea that happened!


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> What shape are they now.. triangular?!?!
> 
> I had no idea that happened!


 
[broken link removed]is what sandrat means   ( Sorry San )


----------



## mct1 (18 Apr 2009)

I've just received my first order from Eyepassion - took 2 weeks (posted in Barcelona!) which is about the same time as VHI, but 20 euro cheaper for 3 months supply. I mistakenly ordered the wrong prescription online but they corrected it straight away. Very impressed and I'll be using them again. I used a US firm last time (Yourlenses) but they took 5 weeks to arrive and I had to pay duty so it cost about the same as Eyepassion in the end. Absolutely no connection with the company, I promise - just a happy customer.


----------

